# Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby



## matscher83 (15. April 2014)

Moin moin Leute:vik:

Habt ihr schon mit diesen "ZAUBERMURMELN" geangelt und gefangen?Oder welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit schon gemacht?Positive als auch negative !?!  Würde mich sehr freuen über reichlich Berichte und vielleicht auch Alternativen zu diesen Murmeln.

MfG Matscher


----------



## Dsrwinmag (15. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

20,8 Pfund Spiegler heute Mittag, letzte Woche war es ein Graser mit über 'nem Meter...
Ich habe sie letztes Jahr entdeckt und fische eigentlich nur noch damit, weil sie an all meinen Gewässern beinahe immer fangen.
Vorzugsweise verwende ich 16mm mit halben Pop Up als Schneemann mit Rubby Dubby Dip und einem kleinen PVA Säckchen mit ein paar Zerdrückten.

Allerdings fängt mein Kumpel mit Quantum Bloody Chicken, bzw. Dynamite Baits Robin Red genauso gut. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die ganze Boilie-Geschichte nicht überbewerten sollte; wir reden hier von schwimmenden Schweinen. 
Prinzipiell muss man sich nur zwischen süß oder fischig je nach Gewässer, bzw. Jahreszeit entscheiden. Stellenwahl und Bodenstruktur sind meines Erachtens weitaus wichtigere Kriterien.

Ich wurde mit meinen "Zaubermurmeln" auch schon desöfteren von Frolic und Mais an die Wand geangelt...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## matscher83 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort#6 
Richtig so wie du sagst,die platzwahl ist das A und O wovon der Erfolg oder Misserfolg ja auch Maßgeblich abhängig ist.mit frolic probier ich auch gerade rum...mit einem,mit zwei,mit strumpf drüber um nicht alle Stunden wechseln zu müssen... u mit hartmais...funzt aber hab halt momentan viel die kleinen am Platz  nen richtiger Brummer war noch Net dabei muss wohl sonst mal in die Nacht rein angeln??!! Fütterst du denn an oder halt nur mit pva??


----------



## Dsrwinmag (15. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

Nachts habe ich dieses Jahr noch nichts gefangen.
Meistens angle ich nur mit PVA, am Fluss lege ich schonmal eine
Spur vorher, wenn ich Zeit dazu finde.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Martin1987 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

Ich Hab mir jetzt mal so ziemlich alle Sorten von quatum bestellt, von yellow zombi bis hot chille und jeweil Die popups in normal und neon Farben. Achja und den jeweils entsprechenden Dip. Bin gespannt Wie Das alles funktioniert


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

matscher83 @

succelfullbaits mehr sage ich nicht,billig kein konservierer,fängt .,

warum müssen es immer boilies 7-10€/kg sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

....und andere fangen mit Kartoffel, Teig oder Wurm - ist doch gut, wenns für jeden was gibt....

Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.....


----------



## acidbrain (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

Sonntag Nachmittag einen Kurzansitz mit meinem Sohn an einer Kiesgrube gemacht & die die Rubby Dubby´s das erste mal getestet. Nach ner guten Stunde war der Stock von meinem Sohn schon krumm. 80cm Schuppi (nicht gewogen). 20mm Kugel halbiert & mit ´ner Pilotkugel aufgepoppt. 
  Die Murmeln von Succesfullbaits was Carphunter2401 schrieb  hab ich nur positive Resonanzen von Kollegen gehört...


----------



## Black_Scorpion (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

Da ein Kumpel auf Quantum Boilies schwört, angel ich, wenn er mit vorfüttern dran ist, auch manchmal mit den "Wunderkugeln". (Bloodychicken, Rubby Dubby und Yellow Zombie) Die sind genauso fängig oder nicht fängig wie andere Boilies. Natürlich kann man mit den Murmeln nette Karpfen überlisten, aber das geht auch mit anderen. Einzig bei Instant - Angeln haben sie vielleicht einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Boilies, weil sie doch stark aromatisiert sind und schnell arbeiten. Meiner Meinung nach ist das einzige, was die Boilies zu "Wunderkugeln" macht, das Marketing. Vor 2 Jahren war "Bloody Chicken" der Heilsbringer - wenn man die größten Karpfen fangen wollte, ging das nur mit den Murmeln... und jetzt ist es halt Rubby Dubby... einfach gute Werbung, die den hohen Preis rechtfertigen soll. 

Fazit: Gute Boilies, doch die gibt es auch von anderen Herstellern. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger! 

Gruß
Black


----------



## matscher83 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> matscher83 @
> 
> succelfullbaits mehr sage ich nicht,billig kein konservierer,fängt .,
> 
> warum müssen es immer boilies 7-10€/kg sein?



Na Mensch denn muss ik da mal schauen ob ik da was passendes für mi finde ja vieles ist halt durch die Werbung etc ganz schön teuer gemacht!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (16. April 2014)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Quantum Rubby Dubby*

der boilie ist top,ist ein milchfischmix .
die pellets arbeiten sofort im wasser,die ausenhaut lösst sich sehr langsam auf.

kann jedem nur successlfulbaits  empfehlen,keine massen produktion,keine alte lager ware.

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/Boilies/Freezer/Freezer-White-Halibut::45.html


----------

